# Unifit carriage on jeep wrangle



## GNILOP (May 12, 2008)

Just got a Western 6.5 used plow, and a 99 Jeep Wrangler! I also got a UNIFIT carriage on line from some guy in PA. Anyone have a diagram on how they are installed? E mail me if any one gets this as this website takes considerable time to find something. 
[email protected]


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.westernplows.com/doctrac...evel=1&filename=63293_110198.pdf&doctype=.pdf

http://www.westernplows.com/doctrac...evel=1&filename=63294_112398.pdf&doctype=.pdf

Hope you check back here cause im to lazy to do the email thing.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

GNILOP;864359 said:


> Just got a Western 6.5 used plow, and a 99 Jeep Wrangler! I also got a UNIFIT carriage on line from some guy in PA. Anyone have a diagram on how they are installed? E mail me if any one gets this as this website takes considerable time to find something.
> [email protected]


Looking for free help on my terms!!! Free help please but make it easy on me. Send my your email so I can spam the hell out of you.

Wouldn't going directly to the Western website have been easier. done a little of your own research then you won't have to twist your little brain to find out if anybody answered.


----------



## GNILOP (May 12, 2008)

YEA, I did go to Western site but the diagrams don't show much and thanks for the twisted remark ! Gp


----------



## GNILOP (May 12, 2008)

*G. Poling*



Crash935;865463 said:


> http://www.westernplows.com/doctrac...evel=1&filename=63293_110198.pdf&doctype=.pdf
> 
> http://www.westernplows.com/doctrac...evel=1&filename=63294_112398.pdf&doctype=.pdf
> 
> Hope you check back here cause im to lazy to do the email thing.


CRASH! Thanks for the link, I never saw it when looking for all this stuff and I printed out the INSTALLATION INSTRUCTIONS and if I could ask one more thing about this diagram if you have seen it and on page 2, PHOTO 3 shows a NUT PLATE and on Photo 4 a "tube spacer" , where can you get them? Dealers, Auto Zone ? (Snows commin here in Ohio soon. And thank you for your great help, it was better than the smart ass answer I got From Bash! My E mail is - [email protected]


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

You'll need to order them/have them ordered from Western. I installed one a couple months ago and ordered just those parts from Western without a problem.


----------



## GNILOP (May 12, 2008)

Hey Affekonig, Thanks for the help, I will get in touch with Western on line. Thank you again. GP


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

No problem. I actually went through a Western dealer, but you might be able to order them directly. The install is pretty easy. Good luck.


----------



## GNILOP (May 12, 2008)

Looks like i have to go to a installer to get the correct mounting bracket put on. Now i have a western mounting bracket over the bumper mount for a 97 and earlier wrangler , my 99 front bumper is 1/2 inch to wide. Gp


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

GNILOP;891559 said:


> Looks like i have to go to a installer to get the correct mounting bracket put on. Now i have a western mounting bracket over the bumper mount for a 97 and earlier wrangler , my 99 front bumper is 1/2 inch to wide. Gp


You mien 95 to 87 Jeep Wranglers. The 97 and 99 jeep are the same (TJ). They made no jeep in 96 and Pree 96 to 87 is the YJ


----------

